# Moving to Berlin



## gav29 (Feb 16, 2015)

I got an offer from an IT company headquartered in Berlin . I want to know how much rent I have to pay for 1 BHK kind of accommodation..


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

gav29 said:


> I got an offer from an IT company headquartered in Berlin . I want to know how much rent I have to pay for 1 BHK kind of accommodation..


Depends on whatever a BHK is and where in Berlin - areas can vary tremendously rental-wise.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

A 1BHK is called 2-room-flat (2-Zimmer Wohnung) in Germany. Such places typically have 35-40sqm living area.
Rents in that category in Berlin are €5-9/sqm per month (see http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/wohnen/mietspiegel/de/download/Mietspiegeltabelle2013.pdf), depending on amenities and location. Thus your flat would cost €200-350/month, excluding utilities (for which you should budget another €50-100/month).
Please note that this is for an unfurnished (empty) flat. Furnished places are rare in Germany and cost at least 50% more.


----------

